# Han Shi Yi Quan shaking exercise



## 23rdwave (Nov 6, 2015)

This video shows a body shaking exercise we use in Han Shi Yi Quan to train for the moment of attack. We want to "explode" with every part of the body moving as one unit. Every part contributes 1%. We want to remain at optimum neutral, inside and out. If I stand too tall I can only go down. If I am in a wide horse stance I can only go up. Inside it's as if the ball drops. Sam Tam would compare it dropping ice into a glass of water. The ice falls to the bottom and the water level rises. The shaking is meant to loosen us up for that split second moment when we first move. Although the torso is doing most of the shaking the legs are driving the movement.






Here is how it is used against a clinch and wrist grab.


----------

